# arizona trip help?



## Edan bandoot (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm going to be going to Arizona in the spring and i want to see some specific bugs.

Where can i go where i can see Paraphyrnus carolynae, tarantulas and scorpions?

I'm looking at tuscon and sedona right now, but i'm open to suggestions


----------



## chanda (Jan 31, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> I'm going to be going to Arizona in the spring and i want to see some specific bugs.
> 
> Where can i go where i can see Paraphyrnus carolynae, tarantulas and scorpions?
> 
> I'm looking at tuscon and sedona right now, but i'm open to suggestions


Are you looking just to_ see_ them and/or take pictures, or to collect specimens? 

If you are just looking to see them, Sabino Canyon (on the edge of Tucson) is fantastic! Go at night, with a good flashlight, and walk up the tram road toward the top. You should see all three - unless it's too early in the year for them. I usually see them along the cut banks and vertical walls alongside the road, but sometimes they'll be strolling right down the road. I usually go a bit later in the year - early June - so I'm not sure if they'll be out yet in the spring. Probably just depends on the weather and how warm it is. Keep an eye out for rattlesnakes, because they are frequently out and about as well. If you're lucky, you may get to enjoy some of the other wildlife as well, including javelinas, deer, coyotes, ring-tail cats, desert skunks, owls, geckos and other lizards, etc. You may also see Scolopendra heros - especially if it's during or just after a hard rain. 

Because Sabino Canyon is a protected area, you can't collect there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jan 31, 2022)

chanda said:


> Are you looking just to_ see_ them and/or take pictures, or to collect specimens?
> 
> If you are just looking to see them, Sabino Canyon (on the edge of Tucson) is fantastic! Go at night, with a good flashlight, and walk up the tram road toward the top. You should see all three - unless it's too early in the year for them. I usually see them along the cut banks and vertical walls alongside the road, but sometimes they'll be strolling right down the road. I usually go a bit later in the year - early June - so I'm not sure if they'll be out yet in the spring. Probably just depends on the weather and how warm it is. Keep an eye out for rattlesnakes, because they are frequently out and about as well. If you're lucky, you may get to enjoy some of the other wildlife as well, including javelinas, deer, coyotes, ring-tail cats, desert skunks, owls, geckos and other lizards, etc. You may also see Scolopendra heros - especially if it's during or just after a hard rain.
> 
> Because Sabino Canyon is a protected area, you can't collect there.


Well I'm not sure of the laws so I'm mainly just interested in seeing these fellows in situ rn


----------



## chanda (Jan 31, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> Well I'm not sure of the laws so I'm mainly just interested in seeing these fellows in situ rn


In that case, Sabino Canyon is a great choice. During the daytime, you can catch the tram to the top (if it's running - I don't know what their current schedule is, between the season and Covid) then walk back down - or enjoy any of the miles and miles of beautiful hiking trails. In addition to the Paraphrynus, scorpions, tarantulas, centipedes, and millipedes (which are mainly out at night), during the day you can also find giant mesquite bug nymphs and other Coreidae,assassin bugs, longhorn and darkling beetles, velvet ants, and assorted true spiders, including Kukulcania and Selenops species. The creek in the canyon hosts sunburst diving beetles, giant water bugs, and other aquatic inverts - and of course, in the late spring and summer, there are cicadas everywhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jan 31, 2022)

D


chanda said:


> In that case, Sabino Canyon is a great choice. During the daytime, you can catch the tram to the top (if it's running - I don't know what their current schedule is, between the season and Covid) then walk back down - or enjoy any of the miles and miles of beautiful hiking trails. In addition to the Paraphrynus, scorpions, tarantulas, centipedes, and millipedes (which are mainly out at night), during the day you can also find giant mesquite bug nymphs and other Coreidae,assassin bugs, longhorn and darkling beetles, velvet ants, and assorted true spiders, including Kukulcania and Selenops species. The creek in the canyon hosts sunburst diving beetles, giant water bugs, and other aquatic inverts - and of course, in the late spring and summer, there are cicadas everywhere.


What are the odds I see some of these bugs in my backyard if I buy an air bnb?


----------



## chanda (Jan 31, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> D
> 
> What are the odds I see some of these bugs in my backyard if I buy an air bnb?


Anything is possible. It depends where the bnb is located, whether it has a yard with plenty of plant life and hiding places, and whether it is adjacent to any of the canyons or other "wild" areas. If nothing else, you could reasonably expect to find a few black widows and bark scorpions - unless the owners spray the heck out of the yard to eliminate spiders and scorpions, in which case it could be a toxic wasteland.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Jan 31, 2022)

chanda said:


> Anything is possible. It depends where the bnb is located, whether it has a yard with plenty of plant life and hiding places, and whether it is adjacent to any of the canyons or other "wild" areas. If nothing else, you could reasonably expect to find a few black widows and bark scorpions.


is there a certain quadrant of Tuscon where i should be looking to get an air bnb that has good wildlife diversity?


----------



## chanda (Jan 31, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> is there a certain quadrant of Tuscon where i should be looking to get an air bnb that has good wildlife diversity?


On the outskirts - adjacent to areas like Sabino Canyon, Bear Canyon, Saguaro National Park, or other wilderness areas. Look for places that advertise hiking trails within a short walk of the accommodations.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 1, 2022)

I agree with @chanda, and if you can you want to get _away_ from cities like Tuscon. One of the glories of Arizona, as opposed to places like where I live in Southern California, is that outside the big cities there are just miles of nothing. Of course, nothing in terms of humanity is usually great for invertebrates.
As an aside, when I went to Arizona I found scorpions in every mountain range I visited, so they shouldn't be too hard to find, ha ha.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 1, 2022)

@chanda @Arthroverts Any idea on the specific tarantula and scorpion species i would be finding in Tuscon?

I've been looking online and the diversity is absurd there's over 50 species native to AZ alone.


----------



## chanda (Feb 1, 2022)

Edan bandoot said:


> @chanda @Arthroverts Any idea on the specific tarantula and scorpion species i would be finding in Tuscon?
> 
> I've been looking online and the diversity is absurd there's over 50 species native to AZ alone.


Not really. I've found hairy desert scorpions and Arizona bark scorpions - but beyond that, I don't know which are which. As for the tarantulas, all I know is that they are some flavor of Aphonopelma - possibly A. chalcodes, but I really haven't bothered to keep track of all the recent revisions. (Also, it's rare that I'll get close enough to one to get a good look at it. They're usually pretty quick to dart down their burrows if I get to close.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Desert scorps (Mar 29, 2022)

the iNaturalist app is gonna be your best friend for specific species locations, i took a trip down there for the first time last November, and i absolutely had a blast. the weather was a bit cold, so i feel like warmer months would be THAT much better, but i stayed in an airbnb somewhere off of “S San Joaquin Rd” in the southwest part of tucson and i’d say anywhere around there would be a good spot to stay if you want diversity. Super quiet, good distance from the city (not too far though), and i’d assume if it were warmer than when i went you’d see quite a variety of animals, insects, arachnids etc.. considering we heard coyotes at night and were surrounded by open desert. i did find quite a few P. spinigerus and C. sculpturatus in the area despite how cold it was(44°F), but i would bet you could also find Hadrurus species as well as a good assortment of vaejovids in the warmer months. I found some tarantulas and scorps up mount lemmon too. from what i can tell, you’ll pretty much have luck anywhere you go down there with scorps and tarantulas.
as for the Paraphyrnus, like i said before, iNaturalist will be your best friend haha


----------



## Matt Man (May 20, 2022)

South and Eastern EDGES OF PHOENIX AS WELL. Where the burbs butt up against wilderness / Parks


----------

